# How fast do Flemish Giants grow?



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 26, 2010)

How big are Flemish Giants at 8 weeks old? (And is that the age when they're commonly rehomed? Or do they need to stay with mom longer than other breeds?) And how fast do they grow? How big would they be at 10 weeks? 12 weeks?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I had 2 litters born 12/24 and 12/29. Of the 17 babies born - 10 survived through weaning, etc.

One of them - the biggest buck - is already over 8 pounds (almost 8 1/2 pounds the last time I checked). He's 16 weeks old I guess?

The smallest - a doe is a bit over 5 pounds. 

Most of the rest of them are in the 6-7 pound range I'm guessing (I've already rehomed four of them).

I have another litter that was born 3/11 to Nyx (who is my largest flemish). They're about 6 weeks old and I'll try to weigh them tomorrow. One of them is definitely bigger (a buck that I like)...the others are sort of smaller. She originally had 13 in her litter but it is down to 7.

I'm sure other flemish giant breeders will pop in here.

I would not mind selling an 8-10 week old to a good home as long as it had made it through weaning ok. However - I would be selling the "pet" quality - meaning - it probably won't make the weight I want it to make as an adult. Perhaps it will top out at 12-14 pounds instead of 15 and above...

I can tell that by the bone structure and if they have narrow legs and feet.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, Peg! I knew I could count on you! 

Would definitely love to hear how much the 6-week-olds weigh compared to the 16-week-olds! :biggrin2:

'Nother question, do the babies have big ears and feet that they grow into? Or do they grow more proportionally?

Thanks again!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 28, 2010)

:bump

Thanks!

Rue


----------

